

Ask PG: Generating press for YC startups - joepestro

One of the benefits of YC startups is obviously the reputation that comes along with it. From what I've seen, this reputation is highly respected among the technology press, and I'm sure there is a strong relationship between YC and outlets like techcrunch, etc.<p>For first time founders without the reputation of YC, it's a lot harder to get anyone to give us a chance - can you share any advice?
======
pg
I think TC is actually quite open to new startups emailing them. The key is to
be extremely concise and matter of fact. If you send them a long email full of
marketing talk, their eyes will just glaze over and they'll give up after
third sentence. (This holds for investors too.) But if you're (a) doing
something genuinely good, and (b) you can explain it clearly, you're doing
them a favor by telling them about yourself.

So tell them in the plainest possible terms what people can do, thanks to your
startup, that they couldn't do before, and try to keep it to three paragraphs
or less. I do this myself when I introduce startups to anyone, regardless of
the strength of our relationship with them.

------
kynikos
Some tips from my personal experiences marketing different startups as well as
a stint in PR:

\- Tell a story!! Whether this is your own personal journey with the company
or a unique story surrounding a customer problem that you solve makes no
difference.

\- Press release distribution services aren't worth your time

\- Develop a media list of primary, secondary, and tertiary priority media
outlets you'd want to be covered on - research the appropriate writer, their
old stories (look for trends, writing style, etc.), and get their contact
information--definitely their email, ideally their direct phone number as well

\- Be persistent, but not annoying

\- Don't be afraid to follow up or ask if another writer may be a better
fit/more interested

\- If you're sending out cold emails, go straight to the point, don't attach
large files or unnecessary materials

\- Don't discount local media outlets

\- Don't discount smaller, more niche media outlets--big time reporters at
publications like the WSJ and NYT monitor smaller time publications for trends
and interesting stories

\- My personal opinion about TC: Not worth the time unless you have a REALLY
unique pitch or story. Focus your efforts on more attainable, niche outlets
whose readers match your target demographic

\- Just because you're not an incumbent in your market, doesn't mean that you
can't get good press. Being reputable can give you leverage, but it's not
necessary.

------
YuriNiyazov
Let's assume the following: TechCrunch has the largest following and the best
reputation per capita in the startup news world, and YC has the reputation of
being the best seed-stage funder. If, within that model, you find yourself in
the unfortunate position of not being YC-funded, and thus not having any
reputation, following through that assumption to its logical conclusion means
that there are tech news sites with second-rate reputation, that are eclipsed
by TechCrunch, and they are just as hungry to discover a possible next-big-
thing as you are to be one. Go find them. Start with mashable.com

------
ivankirigin
Arrington on getting press for your startup:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HbUnatPfSgg>

